# Diagrama Fuente de Alimentacion ( PC )



## Victor_TEC

Hola a todos

¿Alguien tiene algún diagrama (circuito electrónico) de una fuente de alimentación de una PC o en que paginas Web puede encontrar diagramas de fuentes de alimentación (PC)?

Gracias


----------



## skynetronics

Hola Victor_TEC, te adjunto una compilación de diagramas que te puede ser muy útil.

Saludos...


----------



## Victor_TEC

Gracias Skynetronics


----------



## triac15

hola necesito el diagrama de la fuente de pc placa modelo htc-0638 desde ya muchas gracias ...


----------



## LQelectronica

triac15 dijo:


> hola necesito el diagrama de la fuente de pc placa modelo htc-0638 desde ya muchas gracias ...


Hola, conseguiste el diagrama?


----------



## glthebest

Gracias por adelantado quien pueda aportar con el diagrama para esta fuente!!!
Fuente PC OVERCASE Modelo:GT-6450 450W


----------



## KareDany

Holaaaaaa, sube foto de la placa de circuito impreso y un listado con los circuitos integrados que tiene, para intentar encontrar un esquema eléctrico de fuente de PC que sea semejante o parecida a la que intentas reparar, saludos 
KareDany


----------



## glthebest

KareDany dijo:


> Holaaaaaa, sube foto de la placa de circuito impreso y un listado con los circuitos integrados que tiene, para intentar encontrar un esquema eléctrico de fuente de PC que sea semejante o parecida a la que intentas reparar, saludos
> KareDany


Fuente PC OVERCASE Modelo:GT-6450 450W


----------



## KareDany

No se aprecia el número de parte de los circuitos integrados que aparecen juntos en la foto, serán AZ7500 y AZ339 o LM339?


----------



## glthebest

KareDany dijo:


> No se aprecia el número de parte de los circuitos integrados que aparecen juntos en la foto, serán AZ7500 y AZ339 o LM339?


CI: tiene 14 patas (el que esta a la derecha en la imagen)
------------------------
    JOSI          AN51  
          LM339           
                        XY    
------------------------

CI: tiene 16 patas (el que esta a la izquierda en la imagen)
--------------------
   AZ7500BP-E1
   007J82          
--------------------

Agrego otro dato que puede llegar a ser util. Detras en donde los cables negro y blanco se conectan a la placa, hay una inscrpcion que no se ve en la imagen debido a que el cable negro la tapa justo. La inscripcion dice: ATX-320C


----------



## J2C

glthebest dijo:


> ..........
> 
> Agrego otro dato que puede llegar a ser util. Detras en donde los cables negro y blanco se conectan a la placa, hay una inscrpcion que no se ve en la imagen debido a que el cable negro la tapa justo. La inscripcion dice: ATX-320C



Pues *San Google* (haz click) siempre sera tu mejor amigo.




Salu2.-


----------



## KareDany

Holaaaaaa 
Revisa estos esquemas, te pueden ser de ayuda pues utilizan los mismos circuitos integrados, KA7500 = AZ7500, LM339=AZ339
Acá otro esquema más


----------



## unmonje

KareDany dijo:


> Holaaaaaa, sube foto de la placa de circuito impreso y un listado con los circuitos integrados que tiene, para intentar encontrar un esquema eléctrico de fuente de PC que sea semejante o parecida a la que intentas reparar, saludos
> KareDany


Es una fuente genérica de 450 watts, no tiene nada de particular, salvo que a la de la foto,  le faltan varios componentes importantes en la entrada como la trampa CON1 y otros componentes del filtro de ruido.


----------



## glthebest

KareDany dijo:


> Holaaaaaa
> Revisa estos esquemas, te pueden ser de ayuda pues utilizan los mismos circuitos integrados, KA7500 = AZ7500, LM339=AZ339
> Acá otro esquema más


Gracias, los voy a ver.


----------



## juancho009

Me preguntaba si seria posible incrementar un poco el rendimiento de estas fuentes, por ejemplo incrementando la frecuencia de oscilacion, porque la mayoria de fuentes genericas funcionan a 20KHz, pero nose si exista algun riesgo, por lo que los componentes funcionan a dicha frecuencia


----------



## Axel31

Aunque siempre hay tolerancias, yo pienso que no deberías aumentar la frecuencia de oscilación, pues podrían generarse sobrecalentamientos de los componentes asociados. Ya de por sí, las fuentes genéricas andan justas de potencia, los componentes son de calidad... no sé cómo llamarla, y los disipadores de calor que traen, no son tampoco una maravilla. Esa es mi opinión. A la larga, te daría problemas y te podría freir el ordenador. Mejor gastarse un poco más en la fuente y adquirir una de más potencia o, de la misma potencia, pero más calidad. Ahora, si la quieres para practicar, aprender y entretenerte... pero aún así, yo no lo haría.
Saludos.


----------

